# Good MoCA adapter to use with Roamio Plus?



## Jayboy3 (Jan 2, 2010)

My Roamio Plus has helped me reach parts of my house where running ethernet would have been a problem. I used the onboard Moca network adapter, and it works great.

Now I want to get done adapters at the other end to use that coax to connect other things to the internet. I'm a newb. What's a good, cheap one to get? 

Links appreciated.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

http://www.actiontec.com/prod_page.php
I've used Actiontec products for a few years now both at home and with professional applications and they're pretty great. You can find it sold online like at Amazon and EBay and Newegg. If you need help figuring out what you need let us know the application.


----------



## ac3243 (Sep 15, 2014)

Use the Actiontec MOCA adapters or Actiontec Moca equipped routers. I've tried others and had to swap them for Actiontecs for stupid things like other brands seem to require a stronger signal and would give trouble more often.


----------



## ac3243 (Sep 15, 2014)

Check prices. Tivo.com seems to have an Actiontec deal on a pair of Moca adapters. They beat Amazon price the last time I purchased some.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

If you call TiVo sales on the phone, they might even have better deals then the website. I had to buy three ECB2500 adapters and they had the two pack that was cheaper at the time then buying all three separately.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

http://www.amazon.com/ACTIONTEC-The...qid=1410791762&sr=8-3&keywords=actiontec+moca

I use this Actiontec adapter for an internet Bridge for my Minis. But I've also used it with my ROmaio Pro on MoCa. This Actiontec adapter has four GigE ports to take advantage of the MoCA speeds that are faster than 100Mb/s. Although the GigE ports don't get close to GigE speeds but they do get half that for devices transferring between the GigE ports.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

https://www.tivo.com/shop/detail/moca-2


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

I use a netgear adapter which has one remarkable feature: A button you can use to turn off all the dadgum lights on it (the TiVo itself is the only other consumer electronics product I've seen that provides that).


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I have a network switch that can do that too. IIRC it was quite expensive for a switch, but it was worth it not to have blinking lights in me entertainment center. 

For other things I bought something called "light dims" they're these little semi-translucent stickers that you put over the LEDs and cuts their brightness in 1/2 or more.


----------



## soobaerodude (Nov 8, 2013)

Jayboy3 said:


> What's a good, cheap one to get?
> 
> Links appreciated.


If you want cheap, you can pickup an Actiontec MI424-WR router for Verizon FiOS. They can be easily setup as a MoCA LAN bridge. They can be had for around $25 - $35 on eBay.

Make sure you get rev. E - rev. I so that they'll work with your Minis


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Another option http://www.bestbuy.com/site/motorol...pack/8855066.p?id=1218918010957&skuId=8855066


----------



## Jayboy3 (Jan 2, 2010)

Appreciate all the replies, but as a noob I'm still confused. The products linked to on this thread seem to be the things that CREATE a Moca from my router. But I already have Tivo Roamio Plus, with built in Moca network adapter. 

So at one part of the house, the Tivo Roamio sits. I have it hooked to the router. So it has internet. And it has coax cable plugged in. Using its Moca, it makes internet available to all the pre-wired (coax) locations in our house.

The Tivo Minis are working great, with just coax. Now I want to be able to connect other devices to the internet at the location of the Mini, without running any more Cat5 or cable.

It should be a small adapter that has a coax input, and several ethernet output ports. Those Actiontecs look like that, but the specs and questions are confusing me -- do I have to put one at each end, and create a separate little moca to do that?

Or same question with the Tivo ones -- those look like what you would need if you didn't have the Roamio Plus. Can they be used just to tap into the existing Moca?


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Jayboy3 said:


> Appreciate all the replies, but as a noob I'm still confused. The products linked to on this thread seem to be the things that CREATE a Moca from my router. But I already have Tivo Roamio Plus, with built in Moca network adapter. So at one part of the house, the Tivo Roamio sits. I have it hooked to the router. So it has internet. And it has coax cable plugged in. Using its Moca, it makes internet available to all the pre-wired (coax) locations in our house. The Tivo Minis are working great, with just coax. Now I want to be able to connect other devices to the internet at the location of the Mini, without running any more Cat5 or cable. It should be a small adapter that has a coax input, and several ethernet output ports. Those Actiontecs look like that, but the specs and questions are confusing me -- do I have to put one at each end, and create a separate little moca to do that? Or same question with the Tivo ones -- those look like what you would need if you didn't have the Roamio Plus. *Can they be used just to tap into the existing Moca?*


Yes, they can. You just need one moca adapter at each mini location. If the adapter you use only has one Ethernet out then you can add a switch to have more.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Jayboy3 said:


> It should be a small adapter that has a coax input, and several ethernet output ports. Those Actiontecs look like that, but the specs and questions are confusing me -- do I have to put one at each end, and create a separate little moca to do that?
> 
> Or same question with the Tivo ones -- those look like what you would need if you didn't have the Roamio Plus. Can they be used just to tap into the existing Moca?


The same adapters used to create moca networks are used to also extend them around the house. In your case, the Roamio Plus is creating the moca network. -- Done. Wherever you want your moca network to be available to other devices, you add a moca adapter such as the one in post #6.

(Or alternatively, if the moca adapter you get only has 1 ethernet port you can connect a cheap ethernet switch to it.)


----------



## Jayboy3 (Jan 2, 2010)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> The same adapters used to create moca networks are used to also extend them around the house. In your case, the Roamio Plus is creating the moca network. -- Done. Wherever you want your moca network to be available to other devices, you add a moca adapter such as the one in post #6.
> 
> (Or alternatively, if the moca adapter you get only has 1 ethernet port you can connect a cheap ethernet switch to it.)


Thanks, that's what I needed to know.


----------



## Jayboy3 (Jan 2, 2010)

HarperVision said:


> Yes, they can. You just need one moca adapter at each mini location. If the adapter you use only has one Ethernet out then you can add a switch to have more.


Ditto.


----------

